# APR ECU tune for S3?



## toutenhoofd (Jun 20, 2010)

I've seen APR's stage I ECU upgrade for the new 2015 VW Golf R, but I haven't seen the Audi S3 version. Does anyone know if APR has released that yet? They have the same engine so it seems like APR would release those at the same time.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Not out yet. There are differences between the PP and regular GTI, so there isn't even a tune for the PP cars.


----------



## toutenhoofd (Jun 20, 2010)

Revolver1966 said:


> Not out yet. There are differences between the PP and regular GTI, so there isn't even a tune for the PP cars.


Thanks. I'm assuming it will be very similar to the Golf R ECU upgrade in terms of performance.


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

toutenhoofd said:


> I've seen APR's stage I ECU upgrade for the new 2015 VW Golf R, but I haven't seen the Audi S3 version. Does anyone know if APR has released that yet? They have the same engine so it seems like APR would release those at the same time.


The Golf R tune isn't out yet for the American version of the engine/ecu. They'll likely release the R and S3 side by side.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The Euro and US engines differ, as does the ECU. We're beta testing now and when we're ready, we'll have all the release details on our website.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

I wrote APR, they told me they are working on it, but no dates yet.


----------



## hjvelez (Mar 10, 2014)

Just saw on APR Australia's website they launched the S3 stage 1 ECU flash. What about ROW?


----------



## Audimobile (Jan 5, 2015)

When they recommend flashing back to stock before taking your car in for service, do they mean for scheduled maintenance too? What a pain in the butt!

Does Audi always check the ECU software during scheduled maintenance, or is it a crap shoot.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Audimobile said:


> When they recommend flashing back to stock before taking your car in for service, do they mean for scheduled maintenance too? What a pain in the butt!
> 
> Does Audi always check the ECU software during scheduled maintenance, or is it a crap shoot.


none of that will matter. audi will know it had been tuned and put "back to stock" which it will never really be.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> none of that will matter. audi will know it had been tuned and put "back to stock" which it will never really be.


I haven't seen any good info on that claim. There's talk of a 'flash counter' - but APR at least claims they reset the flash counter when flashing, so if they put the stock file back on, it looks like it came from the factory that way. It's important to note that the TD1 flag can be set manually, and I've seen some claim that the dealership is instructed to set it if they see an after-market intake or exhaust on the car.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

RyanA3 said:


> none of that will matter. audi will know it had been tuned and put "back to stock" which it will never really be.


If it is a true stock flash, then it's much less likely. This wouldn't be "Stock mode" in an apr tune. You'd have to bring it back into the tuner to flash the original software each time before you brought it into service. Which would be a huge pita. 

Whenever your car is brought in for service, they usually connect the car to the computer, which usually checks the files on the ECU. It would be definitely possible for them to access the last flash time and compare to the factory records, but it doesn't seem like they do this.

On the Eurodyne tunes, you can self flash back to stock with the tool, and there have been a few GTI mk7 forum members who have brought it in after the turbo failed, and had a full scan, and had no TD1 code, and full warranty replacement for the turbo and DSG. I would assume it would be the same for APR as long as you had the turner flash your car back to the stock programming before each maintenance and back to tuned after.


Now, is this 100%? no one knows, but given the warranty work and lack of TD1 codes on the MQB GTI and that they use the same scanning software, it's hopeful.


----------



## Panch (Aug 27, 2003)

Any updates?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Panch said:


> Any updates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Released!
http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb_r.html


----------

